# Carlsbad Inn 10/02 - 09



## bbernece (Sep 18, 2016)

One bedroom sleeps 4 for the week.  $700 plus $140 resort fee to be paid
to Carlsbad Inn.

Please private message me if interested.  Thanks


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 18, 2016)

If we didn't already have so many vacations scheduled I'd jump on this.


----------



## mrsmusic (Sep 30, 2016)

Love this place! We are here now but have to go home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isisdave (Oct 3, 2016)

Sent you PM


----------

